# Most attractive actress?



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Jodie Foster









Emmy Rossum









Natalie Portman










Kristen Stewart


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Natalie Portman of those 4. I loved her in "Garden State."


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

*Rachel Weisz* is so damn beautiful. Also: *Sandra Bullock, Natalie Portman, Rachel McAdams...*


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

Natalie Portman. Wonder Emporium ftw~


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Eva Green










Keira Knightley










Li Gong










Ana De La Reguera


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Eh, they all look the same to me.

And then there's HBC










:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

If we were supposed to pick from the four you posted, then Emmy Rossum wins.
If not, then I vote Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Fira said:


> *Rachel Weisz* is so damn beautiful.
> Also: *Sandra Bullock,
> Natalie Portman,
> Rachel McAdams...*


I have to agree. 

Heres some I would add...
Scarlett Johansen 
Salma Hayek
Eva Mendes
Jennifer Garner
Charlize Theron
Keira Knightley


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Leighton Meester, obv.
Mandy Moore.
Scarlett Johansson. 
Sarah Michelle Gellar.
Lea Michele (in a strange way, she has a man jaw)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like the rebirth of the eye candy thread that got moved to spam before. Well, I've always thought that the sex and relationships section has been abused by people posting things like this that really don't have a lot of thought put into it. So, I'll actually share a thought here. 

I do not find celebrities attractive. It would be a waste of an emotion/desire that is meaningful to me. Doesn't make sense to pour it into something meaningless. :bored:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Looks like the rebirth of the eye candy thread that got moved to spam before. Well, I've always thought that the sex and relationships section has been abused by people posting things like this that really don't have a lot of thought put into it. So, I'll actually share a thought here.
> 
> I do not find celebrities attractive. It would be a waste of an emotion/desire that is meaningful to me. Doesn't make sense to pour it into something meaningless. :bored:



:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

I find it difficult to be attracted to actresses or superstars, just people like that in general.....I am just not they just come off as fake and manufactured to me when I see pictures of them. I sort of agree with Prom that it is silly to desire someone you don't even know. It is more so the fake-ness for me that turns me off.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree that desiring unattainable people is pointless, but attraction is another matter. You either have it or you don't. It shouldn't matter who they are. Beauty is something to be celebrated. I don't find most celebrities attractive _because_ I don't desire them. In the case of HBC, everything that I know about her as a person, I find beautiful. She exudes what beauty means to me. Other people have different ideas, and there's nothing wrong with that, either.

I think this could be a far less "spammy" thread if people could explain their choices? It might be interesting to hear why a certain look is valued most.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

jessica alba.
scarlett johansen.
alexandra dahlström.
gabrielle christian.
angelina jolie.
salma hayek. 
charlize theron.
kate beckinsale.
kristen stewart.
layla kayleigh.
mila kunis.
piper perabo.
ashley greene.
jennifer aniston.
jennifer lopez.
julia roberts.
sophie monk.
leighton meester.
joanna krupa.
penelope cruz.
MARILYN MONROE.
monica belluci.
catherine zeta-jones.
jessica simpson.
sophia bush.
brittany snow.
mandy moore.
kate hudson.
emily blunt.
megan fox.
jessica stroup.
rachel bilson.
isla fisher.
kristin cavallari.
keira knightley.
rachel mcadams.
eliza dushku.
natalie portman.
catherine heigl.
kerry washington.
eva mendes.
i might come back to touch up...


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I can't be bothered saying why, I just think each one is attractive for some reason, often I am attracted to nice warm looking eyes, and a big friendly looking smile.


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

I love Rashida Jones.


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

Freida Pinto, actress from Slumdog Millionaires. 

in my dreams, we do very naughty things to each other like baking apple pies with each other and then smearing them all over our bodies and trying to see who can eat more apple pie off of each other...

usually at this point, I wake up to find that I had passed out right under the fridge last night due to some very nasty ass tequila shots and brought all the food on the second shelf down upon me when i lost consciousness and that the eggs have coalesced around my rock hard boner from thinking about freida.

freida, you must accept responsibility for this boner btw. it's been three days, and it's still there and seeing how you were the cause of it, i demand you come over here now and cure it.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

RobinsonCrusoe said:


> Freida Pinto, actress from Slumdog Millionaires.
> 
> in my dreams, we do very naughty things to each other like baking apple pies with each other and then smearing them all over our bodies and trying to see who can eat more apple pie off of each other...
> 
> ...


oh is that where I have seen her before, loved that movie and she is very beautiful too.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Kate beckinsale
emmy rossum
penelope cruz
salma kayek 
scarlet johansson


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

thehigher said:


> Kate beckinsale
> emmy rossum
> penelope cruz
> salma kayek
> scarlet johansson


Very few people seem to think that Emmy Rossum is so beautiful.
I'm probably one of the few on here who'd say Jodie Foster.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

*Back off.*


----------



## peterk (Jan 3, 2010)

Scarlett Johanson is tops. She seems to be out of circulation. Rachel McAdams is nice. Denise Richards was fantastic in "Wild things", and the soundtrack is good too.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Amanda Tapping from Sanctuary.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Keira Knightly 










Jessica Alba










Rachel Weisz










Someone who I've gotten some crap for thinking hot: Cameron Diaz










And Finally, Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

Scarlett Johansson for her curves and her lips.









Monica Bellucci, older italian goddess, how the mind wonders. 









Megan Fox because she is hot, speaks her mind it would seem and also because she is so hated.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Very few people seem to think that Emmy Rossum is so beautiful.
> I'm probably one of the few on here who'd say Jodie Foster.


Hey, hey.. I like Emmy Rossum too :laughing:


----------



## spg565 (Apr 8, 2010)

Scarlett Johansson Anne Hathaway Natalie Portman Keira Knightley Rachel Weisz Jessica Alba


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

I've always had a thing for Ellen Page.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't tend to find the more "celebrity" actresses attractive, but I suppose I find the following to be some of the most beautiful actresses - 

Sarah Clarke
Reiko Aylesworth
Emily Deschanel
Eliza Dushku
Aisha Tyler
Debra Messing
Megan Mullally


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Fact: Jodie Foster looks* identical* to my mother...so yeah not her lol

LIZZ CAPLAN









EMILY BLUNT









EMILY BROWNING


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Catherine Zeta-Jones, Portman, Kate Winslet, Heather Graham, Jessicas Alba AND Biel, Mila Kunis, Leighton Meester. wow I could go on and on.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Emma Roberts


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> Emma Roberts


Sired by the beautiful airbrush! Dam'd by photoshop! Gorgeous! :crazy:


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

* Honorable mention to Kirsten Dunst. *


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

nobody mentioned April Bowlby yet.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

dayummm nice catch romantic realist. never heard of her but she's hot as hell.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh and there's something about Shu Qi which I find mezmerising. I don't know what it is about her ... it's usually the characters that she plays in movies or tv shows that drives me crazy.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

The OP put EMMY ROSSUM!!! She is so hot. Her voice is amazing. She turned down an offer to do classical music! I couldn't believe it.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Yvonne Strahovski is hot. 
I like to do that 60s inspired black eyeliner like her and put a bright lipstick on. If only my waist was as small as hers. She is how I would look in a perfect world, and my hair is similar when I straighten it.









I so wanted to be someone like this when I was growing up. I was obsessed with heros and spies. I love anything that has spies in it. Chuck was such a cool show while it lasted here in NZ.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Decon said:


> Someone who I've gotten some crap for thinking hot: Cameron Diaz


If anyone thinks she isn't hot, they gots problems. look at those eyes!


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

i don't think cameron diaz is all that great. she looked good in the movie the mask, but hasnt really done anything for me since.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Doesn't make sense to pour it into something meaningless. :bored:


Interesting thought. I've always found attraction to be something magnetic, something intoxicating I couldn't control. I find attraction of value in and of itself, as it's such a wonderful - though sometimes conflicted feeling/sensation. Like true laughter, it can't be wasted because it can't be forced.

Also, I find attractiveness is more than just the combination of physical attributes, it's the character behind them. There's something to be said for what makes someone sexy, or charismatic, or instantly repulsive.


There's something quite captivating about Tilda Swinton









And Shannyn Sossamon









And Elaine Cassidy









And Eliza Dushku









Voice, mouth, eyes.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Jessica Biel 








or scarlett johansson (redhead)


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Danelia Sea

Selma Hyaek

Sophia Loren

Murial Hemingway

My wife loves Jodie Foster, I told her if she ever runs into her and gets the chance, she was free to have one night with her no questions asked! LMAO


----------



## Absence (Mar 26, 2010)

holloko said:


> Jessica Biel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two & Michelle Trachtenberg.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Found a picture of Daniela Sea, but its not very big, having technical difficulties.....





 Marial Hemingway


 Sophia Loren

 Ava Gardner

The other women that I find attractive are not actresses but others that I have seen on various lists and such. I love strong looking women, and curvy.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Liminality said:


> And Shannyn Sossamon


omggg is she sexy.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I quite like Saoirse Ronan from The Lovely Bones:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

